# My new blue Dash lights



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What type of bulb did you use? Those things are bright as crap!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

are those gauge needles from import intellegence? also, i think that you should get the blue gauge face from import intellegence, that would look awesome


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> What type of bulb did you use? Those things are bright as crap!


superbrightleds.com WLED B4 Blue LED bulb 

look a little brighter in the pics, but they are still pretty bright. They are sweet!!!!! I'm really happy with how they turned out. They don't distract from driving or anything though.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> are those gauge needles from import intellegence? also, i think that you should get the blue gauge face from import intellegence, that would look awesome



needles are stock, I'll have to check the blue gauge face out, are you talking about the see through ones??


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

they dont have the see through for our car, just the plain blue i was talking about... but how did you get your needles blue?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The reason the needles are blue is because his needles are white, and not orange like other models. The four oem bulbs light up the numbers as well as the needles. So when you replace the old bulbs, with new leds it changes the color of bolth.
I had the orange needles on my car, when I installed blue led's into my dash. It made the needles look redish. It looked pretty good.
For thoe of you wondering what size and where you can get them. Just search google for 194 leds, or get them forom the site he got them from above.

matcapir, so the mutli-bulbed leds worked huh? Good to know.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i think i might buy some of their truck leds, and retrofit them onto the altezzas they make for the sentra. i will have the red one for the outside light(taillight/brake light) and a white one for the inner bulb(turnsignal), i think that it would be awesome, though i think it is illegal. i might even try to do something for the 200, but ill have to see how complicated that is.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> matcapir, so the mutli-bulbed leds worked huh? Good to know.


Yep, like a charm, I LOVE THEM!!!!! They turned out better than I imagined. Now I just need to get some blue ones for the HVAC and the dome and I'll be set!!! Ha Ha.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> The reason the needles are blue is because his needles are white, and not orange like other models.


100% correct


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think a colord dome light would get annoying realllllllllllllllll fast. right now i have a "hyper white" bulb, and its not to bright even after i chromed the housing, think an LED dome bulb would be brighter?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

do not get a colored dome light, they do not work...all looks no function. i have hed red and blue, both suck, look nice, but suck.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those leds look pretty good, ive tried like 3 different kinds of LEDs and none of them are that bright. For example, with the blue one it was kinda dim and couldn't really see the needle


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Can you still dim your dash lights?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Can you still dim your dash lights?


great question, I'm interested in this answer as well.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Can you still dim your dash lights?


sure can. You can actually dim them just like the stocks. If I wanted, I can turn them all the way off, which is what I do when I have my fogs on during the day.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

another question, whats that a pic of on your CD site page 3. 2nd pic down on the right?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> another question, whats that a pic of on your CD site page 3. 2nd pic down on the right?


speakers. right front to be exact


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i think i might buy some of their truck leds, and retrofit them onto the altezzas they make for the sentra. i will have the red one for the outside light(taillight/brake light) and a white one for the inner bulb(turnsignal), i think that it would be awesome, though i think it is illegal. i might even try to do something for the 200, but ill have to see how complicated that is.


The only reason that would be illegal is the white blinkers. If you had red or amber lights with a WHITE cover so it looked clear but when it blinked it was one of those 2 colors, then you'd be set.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> The only reason that would be illegal is the white blinkers. If you had red or amber lights with a WHITE cover so it looked clear but when it blinked it was one of those 2 colors, then you'd be set.


sorry, no dice. and i quote


> We're also finding many people who have removed the Red Lenses and Reflectors from the tail lights
> of their cars, and installed CLEAR lenses instead. (Clear lenses are legal only if the bulbs themselves are still located
> behind RED plastic, and the required minimum amount of RED Reflecting Material is installed in the clear lenses.)


from #2 "illegaly colord lights" 4th line down.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> sorry, no dice. and i quote
> 
> 
> from #2 "illegaly colord lights" 4th line down.


as I said, if the lights were RED or AMBER then its fine. Clear reflector with a red light= lighting up red.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i wish i could change the color of my dash.....the one downside to the Z31 digidash...i will find a way....eventually....after i get that dash from the junkyard..and i talk the guy down from $170


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> as I said, if the lights were RED or AMBER then its fine. Clear reflector with a red light= lighting up red.


but in MD it states the bulb (even though it may be red) still need to be behind "red plastic" hence why altezzas are legal, and why the 100% clear tail were not.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

*Speaker lighting*



xbrandonx said:


> another question, whats that a pic of on your CD site page 3. 2nd pic down on the right?


yep, 1.6Pete is right. That's the front speakers. It casts off a nice blue glow on the floor. I spliced the radio 12v that's only on when in ACC or ON and added a SPDT switch that comes out of the side of the drivers side center console by your knee, so I can turn the speaker lights on and off. I'm going to hook up the rear speakers the same way. 

I'll post pictures of the switch and it's placement, it turned out nice.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what speakers are those... Duals or something?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> what speakers are those... Duals or something?


duals. the speakers are clear and they have LED's behind the cones i belive.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> what speakers are those... Duals or something?


Man, I'm glad 1.6 is here. He answers all the questions for me, hee hee. Yep, they are duals. I was looking for something cheap and they had 3-ways that I thought sounded pretty good at the audio place I went to. The guy said they are pretty good for "generics". I wasn't really interested in the blue LED's until I did my dash lights, then figured it might look cool to hook them up. I'll have to find the boxes, I'll take a picture of where the LED's actually are. They are small as hell for as much light as they put off. There are 4 of them on each speaker. 

I'll post pictures of them and my switch tomorrow when the sun is out.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

looks good


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

slow200 said:


> looks good


I pulled this out of the archives...wiped a couple inches of dust off it, but still usable...

NPM January 01 - Instrument Cluster Bulb Replacement

You'd be suprised at what you can find in the back issues 


PS.. the bulbs in the HVAC are very unusal...good luck finding anything like that in LED or super white..


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

myoung said:


> PS.. the bulbs in the HVAC are very unusal...good luck finding anything like that in LED or super white..


They have blue 74 LED's at the website I got the gauge lights from. Not sure how they are going to look, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

matcapir said:


> They have blue 74 LED's at the website I got the gauge lights from. Not sure how they are going to look, but it's worth a shot.


What was the number on the OEM bulb?

yea 74's look like they might work...

http://autolumination.com/194_marker.html


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

myoung said:


> What was the number on the OEM bulb?


 I forget. There still in there. I can look in the morning and let you know. I found out that they were 74's from reading some old posts. The only mention of the HVAC lights and bulb types was this one thread from awhile ago.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

matcapir said:


> I forget. There still in there. I can look in the morning and let you know. I found out that they were 74's from reading some old posts. The only mention of the HVAC lights and bulb types was this one thread from awhile ago.


I have an extra HVAC in my garage,,,, I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

myoung said:


> I have an extra HVAC in my garage,,,, I'll take a look tomorrow.


Cool, I think I might need something with a wider viewing angle than those in the link you posted. I want the light to spread out somewhat evenly throughout the HVAC. Superbrightleds.com has a good variety. 

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...t=CAR&keywords=&cart_id=6030186.26799&next=50

*Instrument Cluster and Gauge Backlights * 
Twist-Lock type instrument LED bulbs consist of a T 1 1/2 (#73/74) miniature LED bulb installed in a twist-lock socket base. LEDs have a wide viewing angle. Available with White Blue Green Red or Amber LED
Overall length: 21mm Extends into cluster: 14mm
#74 LED bulbs are also available without the holder 

74 LED bulb 
Small Wedge Base LED bulb (74 type)
3/16 inch wide base, 13/16 inch overall length
Flat tipped LED produces wide beam angle 
$ 1.19


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> duals. the speakers are clear and they have LED's behind the cones i belive.


thats what i thought


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

*speaker light switch*


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

*Speaker LEDs*

I couldn't find any pictures or the box to show the LED's on the actual speakers, but this is about what they look like and about where the "tiny" LED's are...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I couldn't find which bulb you acutlly used for the cluster...which one is it and how many lights are back there?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I couldn't find which bulb you acutlly used for the cluster...which one is it and how many lights are back there?


I got the second ones on that page, the WLED-B4 Blue LED bulb.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ct=CAR&keywords=&cart_id=626886.25274&next=50

There are 4 lights for the main lighting behind the gauges and they are 194. There are also individual lights for each of the various items (brake, seatbelt, turn signals, etc) I don't know if those are 194 bulbs though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

matcapir said:


> I got the second ones on that page, the WLED-B4 Blue LED bulb.
> 
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ct=CAR&keywords=&cart_id=626886.25274&next=50
> 
> There are 4 lights for the main lighting behind the gauges and they are 194. There are also individual lights for each of the various items (brake, seatbelt, turn signals, etc) I don't know if those are 194 bulbs though.


yeah, I'm just wanting the main things, speedo fuel and temp, 4 bulbs, thank you and myoung, thanks for the link on removing the cluster

I'm also thinking about getting one of the bars and putting it in the center trunk light.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> yeah, I'm just wanting the main things, speedo fuel and temp, 4 bulbs, thank you and myoung, thanks for the link on removing the cluster
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting one of the bars and putting it in the center trunk light.


ya, I just removed the two screws holding the main dash part in, once they are out you just have to yank the black plastic part out. Then remove the 4 screws holding the actual cluster in. Then I manuevered the cluster out (which you have to move around the steering wheel) and then removed the orange caps and replaced the bulbs. Make sure that they light up, you might have to reverse how you put them in (i.e. turn them around) if they don't light up. It's a pretty easy disassembly/assembly though. Any questions just drop a line here, PM me, or email me.....

Probably a good idea to disconnect the battery cause there are active airbag electronics where you are working. I didn't because the nuts holding my battery terminals on, well, I didn't have the right part to remove them and there were no problems, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Nismo_Joe (Feb 23, 2005)

I have an NX with the digital dash and I took the spare dash out of my parts car awhile back. The bulbs look like standard bulbs, so I was curious; Is the dash a literal LCD display with it's own independant color scheme, or will simpily changing the color of the bulbs change the display color?


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

Those are awsome. But, how do you know if it will fit in your car. I have a 96 sentra with a 200sx SE cluster. Is there a car fitment thing Im missing?

- Aaron


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Mod_That_Sentra said:


> Those are awsome. But, how do you know if it will fit in your car. I have a 96 sentra with a 200sx SE cluster. Is there a car fitment thing Im missing?
> 
> - Aaron


The bulbs should fit as long as they are the 194 type. I found a set at pepboys (they were the only place who had the purple bulbs) and they fit without a problem. Just wish I could find a matching dome light cause all those aftermarket bulbs are too big


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They only think bad about the bulbs is that they fade, and blow out quick. Now with leds, they always stay as bright as the day you baught them. They also last for over 100,000 hours.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*led's*



matcapir said:


> superbrightleds.com WLED B4 Blue LED bulb
> 
> look a little brighter in the pics, but they are still pretty bright. They are sweet!!!!! I'm really happy with how they turned out. They don't distract from driving or anything though.


 Hey man I went on that site and I'm trying to figure out what kind of led does the b14 use in the instrument cluster and how many bulbs did you use?Are thay the same as the ones located in the hvac


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Derrick said:


> Hey man I went on that site and I'm trying to figure out what kind of led does the b14 use in the instrument cluster and how many bulbs did you use?Are thay the same as the ones located in the hvac


You want the 194 type bulbs. You'll need 4 of them.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

4 194's for the speed/tach console, I understand that
But how many 74's for the HVAC console? I'm too lazy to open it up..


Also, the wide-angle 194 on http://autolumination.com/194_marker.html# has only one LED, compared to the 4 diode one on superbrightleds.com. Do you think that the wide-angle 194 on autolumination.com will be bright enough for the speedometer/tach console? Or should I get the 4-diode type on superbrightleds.com?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go with the 4 diode. Much brighter than the wide angle.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

wildmane said:


> 4 194's for the speed/tach console, I understand that
> But how many 74's for the HVAC console? I'm too lazy to open it up..
> 
> 
> Also, the wide-angle 194 on http://autolumination.com/194_marker.html# has only one LED, compared to the 4 diode one on superbrightleds.com. Do you think that the wide-angle 194 on autolumination.com will be bright enough for the speedometer/tach console? Or should I get the 4-diode type on superbrightleds.com?


If I remember correctly there are two 74's in the HVAC. There are other smaller bulbs but I honestly don't know what type they are. The 74's are for the main illumination.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

matcapir said:


> I got the second ones on that page, the WLED-B4 Blue LED bulb.
> 
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ct=CAR&keywords=&cart_id=626886.25274&next=50
> 
> There are 4 lights for the main lighting behind the gauges and they are 194. There are also individual lights for each of the various items (brake, seatbelt, turn signals, etc) I don't know if those are 194 bulbs though.



The 9 led ones is what you got?


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

*???*

can you tell me the model of the bulbs on the web site http://www.superbrightleds.com cause im still confused which ones they are?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

luis_507 said:


> can you tell me the model of the bulbs on the web site http://www.superbrightleds.com cause im still confused which ones they are?



which ones? They are a few on there.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> which ones? They are a few on there.


The really blue ones


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*QUESTION*

I'm getting the gauge face covers from Import Intelligence and also have a cluster w/ tach on it's way. Will these bulbs have any effect even with the covers? TIA


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

iron tom said:


> I'm getting the gauge face covers from Import Intelligence and also have a cluster w/ tach on it's way. Will these bulbs have any effect even with the covers? TIA


If your just getting the faceplate gauges then it should work just the same.


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

matcapir said:


> superbrightleds.com WLED B4 Blue LED bulb
> 
> look a little brighter in the pics, but they are still pretty bright. They are sweet!!!!! I'm really happy with how they turned out. They don't distract from driving or anything though.


Can you still use the dimmer to turn down the brightness?
Or does it just stay on one brightness level.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dimmer still works fine with LEDs.


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

i got 74s for my hvac. you have to crack the case holding the led and wrap the wires around the piece that holds the led in your hvac. my only problem is i used 194 bulbs for my cluster which show like a deep dark blue hue which is what i wanted, but my hvac lights up a brighter lighter shade of blue. i even tried coloring them with a sharpie to make them darker. nothing works.


----------



## Sunny83 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Nice Dash!*



matcapir said:


> superbrightleds.com WLED B4 Blue LED bulb
> 
> look a little brighter in the pics, but they are still pretty bright. They are sweet!!!!! I'm really happy with how they turned out. They don't distract from driving or anything though.


Hey dude,
I got a Nissan Primera, what kind of bulbs do you recommend for me to get a cool blue like yours?
:newbie:


----------



## dmf21209 (Oct 22, 2007)

I figured I'd tell you guys that there is a guy on ebay that sells these led's as complete sets for 240sx's and other nissan gauge clusters, I bought a set of his led's for my 180sx and they look exactly the same as the pic that is on the first post of this thread. With shipping and everything it cost me around 16 bucks, his ebay username is "r34neo", search for his store and if he doesnt have any up-shoot him an email and he'll put some up. I've bought quite a few of them from him for both my cars and some friends who dont trust ebay.


----------



## adfodo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow that looks really good


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

what do you do to install these lights? 
i would love to know


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

I just did this.

4 - 194 blue LEDs from superbrightleds.com $15 +$5 for shipping. It took about 20 min start to finish. It would have been quicker except I dropped a screw into a hole in the steering collem. I had to use a telescoping magnet to grab it.

I cant wait to drive around tonight! I had already put a blue led in the dome. I want to do super white plate lights and white trunk+under hood.


----------

